# Hello from Michigan! =]



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, my name is Alyssa. I have 3 horses, 2 mares and a gelding. I love them to death. My true dream horse is a Friesian. I hope to own and train one sometime in my life. =] I'm planning on going to an equestrian college next year, but I'm still narrowing down my options. If anyone has any suggestions, I am definitely open to ideas!! *^-^*

~Alyssa


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome!! I hope that you have as much fun here as we do!!


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!! =]]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum, what part of michigan do you live in? Im near ann arbor.


----------

